# Latest App Update



## UberRey (Sep 1, 2014)

Does anyone know what's in the latest Uber and/or Lyft update? I found it odd that they were updating simultaneously...


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

Looks like it's the funky Santa Cars.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

looks like they removed the no-rooted requirement


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

UberRey said:


> Does anyone know what's in the latest Uber and/or Lyft update? I found it odd that they were updating simultaneously...


Sometimes it has to do with Google Maps or Waze updating. They have to update their API that hooks into the map apps.


----------



## Ehmtbescrewingus (Oct 16, 2014)

Certainly the update will include something to diminish the driver experience 
~since they removed the passenger name when the ping comes in, perhaps the 2015 update will remove the drivers picture or even make users provide their picture to ensure the right rider..haha who knows. It just appears to be a random circle jerk when the app is updated


----------



## Ehmtbescrewingus (Oct 16, 2014)

http://www.ridesharingservices.com/2014/12/limitations-of-uber-driver-app.html great article

Needless to say, Uber's driver app is unimpressive.

*What does this Uber driver app lack that makes it less appealing to drivers? *

In-app navigation guides a driver to follow one route. It won't re-route until driver makes a U-turn. However, drivers can locate preview the route unless they click on overview. This requires extra work on the driver's part, which is unsafe while in motion. 
No filters are available to block ride requests from further away. Therefore, ride requests from 1-hour away can arrive. Longer than expected pickup are common. 
No client facial profile to spot them. Luckily, drivers are knowledgeable enough to locate these clients. Lyft has Facebook profile image to spot passengers. 
Update with ETA on top header eliminated name of the client. When drivers accept rides, they must click on info to see if this ride is UberX or UberPool. Moreover, drivers can locate client name and rating. It is important to find the client name immediately in case they call. Nothing is more unprofessional than not knowing the client's name to address them accordingly. 
ETA time is inaccurate. With both Google Maps and Uber driver in-app navigation running, the ETA is 4 minutes off. This means the client assumes a driver is 12 minutes out rather than 8 minutes away. Cancellations occur often because of this ETA feature. 
Clients are not notified properly of driver arrival. The app still detects their driver is still in-route to pick them up. It is important for drivers to send a friendly text to inform client they have arrived and will be waiting out front. 
Drivers can't change settings to customize driver app. No filters to block rides. No favoriting clients. No blocking clients.
Hopefully, Uber addresses these pitfalls to improve their driver app in 2015.


----------



## ginseng41 (Nov 30, 2014)

My biggest issue with the app is that it will not make a noise for a ping when the screen is off. Having the screen on w/ the car turned off sucks it dry in less than 2 hours and it recharges very very slowly while plugged in. I lost out on a week's worth of incentives learning this over Thanksgiving. And no, I'm not going to sit in my running car for 2-3 hours hoping for a run during off hours like they told me to.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

ginseng41 said:


> My biggest issue with the app is that it will not make a noise for a ping when the screen is off. Having the screen on w/ the car turned off sucks it dry in less than 2 hours and it recharges very very slowly while plugged in. I lost out on a week's worth of incentives learning this over Thanksgiving. And no, I'm not going to sit in my running car for 2-3 hours hoping for a run during off hours like they told me to.


my screen stays on as long as rider app is in the forefront (android)


----------



## ginseng41 (Nov 30, 2014)

You can manually turn it off. I have to at night b/c it is so bright in the car while I'm driving and I know all the roads. I don't want it to stay on I want it to ping when it's not on so that my battery will last when I'm not running the car.


----------



## good4life (Oct 4, 2014)

On Android
Lyft- ride splitting capability
Uber - Spotify addition


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

good4life said:


> On Android
> Lyft- ride splitting capability
> Uber - Spotify addition


i dont see the spotify thing
what version android is that


----------



## good4life (Oct 4, 2014)

Android 4.4.2. My comments are based on the update notes in Google Play.


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

ginseng41 said:


> My biggest issue with the app is that it will not make a noise for a ping when the screen is off. Having the screen on w/ the car turned off sucks it dry in less than 2 hours and it recharges very very slowly while plugged in. I lost out on a week's worth of incentives learning this over Thanksgiving. And no, I'm not going to sit in my running car for 2-3 hours hoping for a run during off hours like they told me to.


Guess it depends on the phone...I estimate my Galaxy Note 3 can leave the app running from full charge for 5 hours. Overall I like this better than the uber iPhone I had....no data charges, no 1hr battery drain, or sticking the phone in the window anymore looking like an idiot. I have my Note on a vent clip mount next to the steering wheel. Android seems to run w/ Google maps a lot better than Apple...not to mention the bigger screen helps tremendously.


----------



## UberOne (Oct 31, 2014)

I just wish the map would stop spinning circles as if it's possessed.


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

rtaatl said:


> Guess it depends on the phone...I estimate my Galaxy Note 3 can leave the app running from full charge for 5 hours. Overall I like this better than the uber iPhone I had....no data charges, no 1hr battery drain, or sticking the phone in the window anymore looking like an idiot. I have my Note on a vent clip mount next to the steering wheel. Android seems to run w/ Google maps a lot better than Apple...not to mention the bigger screen helps tremendously.


HTC M8 - I've run it for just over 6 hours without being plugged in. Maps is the big eater of battery time.


----------



## Iacono6 (Nov 9, 2014)

For me it seems that my bluetooth earpiece no longer works, even while the Uber app is running in the background and I'm using Waze or any other Nav app the audio is forced thru the iPhone speaker. Funny thing, if I quit the Uber app all the audio is again routed thru the earpiece.

I'm using an iPhone 5s Verizon, with a Jabra EXTREME 2 it's A2DP. I run Uber, Lyft and SideCar apps at the same time. Everything seems to break as soon as I start the Uber App. Everything used to work two Uber updates ago.

Any suggestions or advise would be greatly appreciated.


----------

